# LG Front Loading washer on second floor



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure if this belongs in Appliances or flooring, maybe i will post in both places, hopefully that is allowed

I recently moved to a new house that has a second story laundry room, my old house laundry was in basement

The problem i am having is my LG front loader spins so fast that it shakes the whole house, and comes out of balance regularly.

I read that these machines are not recommended for 2nd story use, but i don't really want to get rid of it, plus i'm sure i will have to take a loss if i sell the machine

Is there anything i can do


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Just my 1&3/4 cents worth 

Maybe a piece of 3/4" plywood under the washer and dryer _screwed_ to the floor joists will help.

jeff.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

jeff1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just my 1&3/4 cents worth
> 
> ...


This was my first idea, just thought it would look bad . i guess i could put laminate on it and box the edges with 1/4 round to give it a more finished look....


----------



## mikebal (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a similar problem with a Frigidaire front loader on the first floor over a basement. I'm looking to buy KE Shake Away Plus Anti Vibration pads. You can google them. Maybe this will work for you also. 

Mike


----------



## V=IR (Oct 19, 2008)

So did the Shake Away pads work?


----------



## mikebal (Feb 27, 2008)

The Shake Away pads are a big improvement, but not a complete solution. The washer still rotates 45 degrees during the spin cycle, but this rotation is much less than it moved before. Also, it is much easier to move the machine back into place now, with the pads, like 2 seconds and done.


----------



## V=IR (Oct 19, 2008)

Why don't you nail a couple of cleats to the floor to stop the rotation? Pad them with felt so it doesn't go bumpty bumpty.

Where did you get the Shake Away pads?

We decided on a front loader.


----------



## mikebal (Feb 27, 2008)

The laundry room floor is a Pergo laminate floated over a foam underlayment. Cleats would certainly solve the problem, but I just can't bring myself to drill through the laminate. In the back of my mind, I worry that leaking water might make it's way through the holes and delaminate the floorboard. Obviously, I could just seal everything with silicone and solve any leakage problems. I think the slick surface of the laminate along with the 70s subfloor constructions is the source of my problem. I bought the pads directly from Frigidaire through their website.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> Not sure if this belongs in Appliances or flooring, maybe i will post in both places, hopefully that is allowed
> 
> I recently moved to a new house that has a second story laundry room, my old house laundry was in basement
> 
> ...


 

It's not just LG . It's all the front loaders.. Best place to install is on a solid floor ie, concrete


----------



## maxpower47 (Apr 6, 2009)

It helps if the washer is absolutely completely level and the feet are screwed up into the machine as much as possible.

You should also take a look at how you load it. It shouldn't be completely stuffed, but it shouldn't be half empty either. The manuals for most front loaders (not familiar with any LGs but I'm sure they are the same) suggest throwing a couple of towels in with lighter loads to help balance them better. Or just turn the spin speed down. Not everything has to be spun at the highest uber-jet-engine-ludicrous-speed setting. The only compromise is a longer drying time. Or do like I do and hang dry everything you can...


----------



## Shakestop (May 8, 2009)

*Shaking floors?*

I am working on a product to almost completly stop the "shaking house". I woundering about interest in this product. Cost may be 100-175 let me know your thoughts:thumbsup:


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

*LG Front Loader*

I have the same problem with my LG Direct Drive Front loader. I will never buy another. I called LG and explained to them my problem. They asked if I Leveled the washer, Yes of Course I did. Then they asked if I had the machine located on a concrete floor. No I didnt. They said that the LG Washers have to be mounted on a concrete floor to avoid shake problems. I asked them how many homes in the US did they think had concrete first and second floors, and why was I not appraised of this by the salesman that sold me the washer? It was a rhetorical question, of course.

Since I had to live with my choice, heres what I did. First I made a box out of 2 x 10's, with 4 vertical supports and a 3/4 inch plywood top. I made the box about 1 foot larger than the machine in both directions. I anchored the box to the wall studs with 1/4 inch L brackets, and to the floor joists with 3/8 Lag Screws. I attached a 3/8 Eye Bolt to either side of the box, then strapped the machine down with a ratchet strap. This helped a lot, but my Machine is on the first floor. If I had a second floor laundry room I would sell the machine and buy another whirlpool, or a Kenmore since whirlpool makes them.


----------

